# Bell Super 2R chin bar on a Bell Super 2?



## Crymnik (Feb 5, 2015)

Sorry for the noob question, but is it possible to attach the Super 2R chin bar on a normal Super 2? Or is it a completely different structure?

Thanks,
Crymnik


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

look at bell's website descriptions about the helmets. They're the SAME helmet. the R just means it comes with a chin bar.


----------



## Crymnik (Feb 5, 2015)

So if I'm able to get my hands on the chinbar would I be able to attach it to me Super 2?


----------



## pgm83 (Oct 13, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

Hmm, but where's chinbar available separately?


----------



## pgm83 (Oct 13, 2014)

Dimon Hell said:


> Hmm, but where's chinbar available separately?


From whatever backpack it fell off of.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

pgm83 said:


> from whatever backpack it fell off of.


ha!


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

Lol.
No, i mean seriously?  It'll be great, if it's available for sale!
PS. I wrote to Bell, they told me, that chinbar will be available separatelly soon!!!


----------



## GrapeSmuggler (Jul 1, 2008)

Dimon Hell said:


> Lol.
> No, i mean seriously?  It'll be great, if it's available for sale!
> PS. I wrote to Bell, they told me, that chinbar will be available separatelly soon!!!


Great to hear they'll be selling the chin bar separately. I was skeptical of the chin bar at first, but now I use it almost every ride.


----------

